# marine salt



## joefromcanada (Apr 16, 2004)

also, whats the difference between. Instant Ocean Salt Mix and Instant Ocean Reef Crystals


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

:laugh: they are all basically the same
i use the no frills brand and buy 50lbs for almost nothing and never had a problem


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

depends on what kind of system your running? fish only or reef?


----------



## -=BOB=- (Mar 6, 2003)

I use Reef Crystals, love it cause it is enriched with calcium, trace elements and vitamins. That way I don't have to pay to much attention to these thinks..









From what I heard Instant Ocean and Reef Crystals are only brands free of PO4.

IO is not so highly enriched as RC so its cheaper and better to be used in fish only, I guess


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

-=BOB=- said:


> I use Reef Crystals, love it cause it is enriched with calcium, trace elements and vitamins. That way I don't have to pay to much attention to these thinks..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I agree. the reef crystals are higher in calcium and other beneficial ingredients for reef tanks. instant ocean regular is cheaper, And i would think it is better suited for fish only tanks. I use instant ocean for its availibility. I can run to meijers and pick it up if needed.


----------



## Andrew (Mar 3, 2003)

You guys with reef tanks should try the new Oceanic salt. It practically dissolves instantly. It has more calcium than IO. It always mixes to over 400. Been a while since I used reef crystals, but I remember it didn't dissolve as good as the regular IO.

You guys don't test your Alk and Ca? With clams I bet it is low, unless you are dosing Ca. or doing large water changes.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

I dose with pickling lime. Same as kalkwasser but CHEAPER. Also dow pedalow also i have used calcium clhoride(Ice melter) I use arm and hammer super washing soda for carbonate.


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

Andrew said:


> You guys with reef tanks should try the new Oceanic salt. It practically dissolves instantly. It has more calcium than IO. It always mixes to over 400. Been a while since I used reef crystals, but I remember it didn't dissolve as good as the regular IO.


 I was thinking about trying Oceanic, but only one lfs nearby sells it so far, it's a good value. I also like the packaging more than IO. You conviced me to buy it by saying how easy it dissolves!


----------



## joefromcanada (Apr 16, 2004)

im going to be running a fowlr, but eventually adding coral... if any of the lfs around here have it ill go with oceanic, if not, ill go with instant ocean


----------



## Andrew (Mar 3, 2003)

Hey Raptor, what brand pickling lime do you use? I can't find Mrs. wages, but I can find Ball. I am getting conflicting info about which one is better. If you use ball, what exactly does you package look like. I have stumbled onto two different packagings.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Wall mart sells mrs wages. Meijers sells ball. I belive both are identical in chemical composition.
I have used ball too. I haven't noticed a differance.


----------



## -=BOB=- (Mar 6, 2003)

I use Salifert products(for calcium and Kh)
calc is 450 and Kh 6,5 btw. getting derasa this weekend ,( have to rearrange the aquascape its size of the skull ) scored it really cheap. 50EU he he


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Oh, The package is green and white with ball written in cursave and a pickle underneath. 
EDIT: It's in a can and it has a pull tab top.


----------



## Andrew (Mar 3, 2003)

-=BOB=-: definitely post some pictures. I am guess that the cost would be around
$ 60.00 in US dollars. Big Derasa's that size go for $ 150.00 at my LFS.

Raptor: Thanks.


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

Oceanic natural sea salt.

-PK


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

I have heard lots of good stuff about oceananic. I am just too paraniod to switch, Plus i can't complain too much about io.


----------

